# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Gjons Tears

## sirena_adria

*Zvicra përfaqësohet në “Eurovision 2020” nga këngëtari shqiptar Gjon Muharremaj*




Transmetuesi publik Zviceran SRF njoftoi sot se artisti Gjon’s Tears është zgjedhur të përfaqësojë shtetin helvetik në “Eurovision 2020” me këngën “Répondez-moi”. Ai do të performojnë në gjysmëfinalen e dytë më 14 maj.

*Gjon’s Tears, emri i vërtetë i të cilit është Gjon Muharremaj është këngëtar me prejardhje shqiptare. Babai i tij është nga Kosova, ndërsa mamaja e tij nga Shqipëria.*

*Kjo është hera e parë në historinë e shtetit zviceran në “Eurovision”, që përfaqësohet nga një këngëtar me prejardhje shqiptare.*

Pas më shumë se 10 vjetësh, Zvicra ka zgjedhur një këngë franceze për konkursin e këngëve në “Eurovision”.

Muzikanti 21-vjeçar Gjon, me këngën e tij “Répondez-moi”, u zgjodh nga një panel i 100 anëtarëve të audiencës dhe një juri ndërkombëtare që përfshin 20 ekspertë të muzikës pasi paraqiti këngën e tij në një thirrje të hapur për hyrje në këtë garë. Paneli dhe juria secili mbartnin nga 50 për qind të vendimit, shkruan Eurovision.Tv.

Tema e këngës është shumë personale për këngëtarin shqiptar dhe është gjithashtu universale dhe flet për të gjithë. Gjon thotë për këngën e tij: “Të gjithë pyesin veten pse ne jemi saktësisht këtu, nga vijmë dhe ku po shkojmë. Këto janë pyetje kryesore, veçanërisht për njerëzit me prejardhje migrante. Prindërit e mi janë nga Shqipëria dhe Kosova. Jam rritur në Zvicër dhe është shtëpia ime, këto janë pyetje për të cilat mendoj shumë”.

Gjon’s Tears bashkë-shkroi këngën “Répondez-moi” me kantautorët Xavier Michel, Alizé Oswald dhe producentin Jeroen Swinnen si pjesë e një kampi të këngëtarëve në Zvicër. Kënga është përshkruar si kombinim i zërave, korëve dhe vargjeve të përziera me rrahje moderne që krijojnë një pamje të re dhe unike të tingullit.


https://telegrafi.com/zvicra-perfaqe...on-muharremaj/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Kush është Gjon Muharremaj ?*

Gjon Muharremaj, ia ka kushtuar zemrën dhe shpirtin e tij muzikës që kur ishte fëmijë. Ai e përloti gjyshin e tij me interpretimin që i bëri këngës “Can’t Help Falling in Love” së Elvis Presleyt si një nëntë vjeçar. Nofka e artistit rrjedh edhe nga kjo përvojë: “Gjon Tears (Lotët e Gjonit)”. “Pavarësisht nga gëzimi, trishtimi apo melankolia – Unë dua t’i prek njerëzit me muzikën time në çdo mënyrë të mundshme”, thotë këngëtari tani 21-vjeçar.

Gjyshi i Gjonit, i cili ka rrënjët shqiptare, u zhvendos e regjistroi nipin e tij në konkursin e talenteve “Albanian Got’s Talent” në vitin 2010. 12-vjeçari i atëhershëm doli i treti në konkurs. Një vit më vonë, ai arriti në gjysmëfinale në ekuivalentin zviceran të “Got’s Talent” të Zvicrës dhe arriti në gjysmëfinalen e “The Voice of France” në vitin 2019.

Gjon e do artin në të gjitha format e tij. Ai ka një admirim të thellë për kinemanë, është i apasionuar pas teatrit dhe i pëlqen të tërheq frymëzim nga muzetë dhe galeritë e artit. Ndërsa muzika ka qenë gjithmonë përparësia e tij kryesore, ai është i entuziazmuar për përgatitjet e tij për “Eurovisionin” e këtij viti:

*“Eurovision është ngjarja më e madhe muzikore dhe është e madhe për një artist të jetë pjesë e saj. E vërtetë për sloganin e këtij viti – “Open Up (Hapeni)” – Unë jam plotësisht i hapur për këtë aventurë unike dhe mezi pres gjithçka që vjen me të”, thotë ai.

Ai vazhdon: “Dua të jap gjithçka që kam në Garën e Eurovizionit dhe dua të krenohem me atë se kush jam, nga kam ardhur dhe atë që kam arritur. Unë dua të frymëzoj njerëzit që të ndjekin rrugën e tyre me këngën time ‘Répondez-moi’”, thotë artisti shqiptar.
*

*Çfarë mesazhi transmeton klipi i këngës ?*

Ekipi i realizimit të klipit të këngës “Répondez-moi” donin ta bënin Gjonin të ngjallte emocione:* Gjon dëshironte të krijonte botën e tij të kujtimeve, ëndrrave dhe realitetit.* Për këtë, Gjoni mori frymëzim nga regjisori i shumë prej filmave të tij të preferuar, Andrei Tarkovsky. Nuk ishte një sfidë e lehtë për artistin 21-vjeçar: “Xhirimet ishin më të vështira sesa pritej sepse ne donim të përdornim elementë të vërtetë për të krijuar shi, dëborë dhe zjarr”, tha ai. “Për të kontrolluar zjarrin në skenën e luftës, kemi djegur tetë perde me siguri.”

Klipi u mbështet nga regjisori Janine Piguet i “lNred Production”, Thierry Pradervand (kamera dhe redaktimi) dhe nga familja e tij. Të dy prindërit e tij, si dhe vëllai dhe gjyshja e tij, mund të shihen në videoklipin, i cili u xhirua në Bibliotekën Fribourg, në Zvicër dhe disa vende të tjera. /Telegrafi/


https://telegrafi.com/zvicra-perfaqe...on-muharremaj/

----------


## Ingenuous

Pershendetje Sirena,
Faleminderit per informacionet dhe muziken qe i percjell per te gjithe ketu.

Miqesisht,
Ingenuous

----------

sirena_adria (08-03-2020)

----------


## sirena_adria

Pershendetje Ingenuous, 
Faleminderit per vleresimin tuaj! 

Respekte !

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:   Prezantimi I pare me Publikun Shqiptar !

----------


## sirena_adria

:syte zemra:   Albanian's Got Talent - Gjon Muharremaj, Performancë


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albani...ent_(season_1)

----------


## sirena_adria

Gjon's Tears - M6 "La France a un incroyable talent"  2011

----------


## sirena_adria

Gjon's Tears  -  Je t'aime (L.Fabian) - SRF - Die Grössten schweizer Talente/Incroyable Talent Suisse (2012)

----------


## sirena_adria

Gjon's tears-The Climb (M.Cyrus)-SRF-Die Grössten schweizer Talente/Incroyable Talent Suisse (2012)

----------


## sirena_adria

Gjon - Si Parfaite (Vidéo Officielle 2011)

----------


## sirena_adria

Gjon - Tu me plais (Baby) (Vidéo Officiel 2011)

----------


## sirena_adria

Gjon's Tears - Babi (Official Video)

----------


## sirena_adria

TOP MUSIC AWARDS 

Kush është Gjons Tears, kreu i kësaj jave?

Shkurt 2019 


Gjons Tears është një tjetër talent shqiptar, qëllimi i të cilit është që zëri i tij të dëgjohet jo vetëm në Shqipëri por edhe jashtë saj. I lindur në Zvicër, Gjon Muharremaj është më origjinë shqiptare, babi nga Kosova ndërsa nëna nga Tirana. Pavarësisht se ka lindur në Zvicër, Gjon flet një shqipe tepër të pastër, duke ndërthurur dialektin e Kosovës me atë të Tiranës.

*Po pse ka zgjedhur Gjon që emrin e tij të skenës ta ketë Gjons tears?*

Pas këtij emri fshihet një histori mjaft interesante. I kontaktuar nga Top Awards, Gjon ka treguar: Për emrin Gjons Tears ose lotët e Gjonit më ka ardhur ideja kur gjyshi im ka ardhur nga Kanadaja në Zvicër për të më dëgjuar dhe një ditë që po i bija një pianoje elektrike, duke luajtur këngën Cant help falling in love e Elvis Presley, gjyshi më tha se duhet ta vazhdoja patjetër muzikën pasi ishte diçka shumë e rëndësishme për mua.

Teksa po performoja këtë këngë për herë të parë për gjyshin tim, pash që ai ishte me lot dhe tepër i emocionuar. Unë isha i vogël dhe po mendoja se si muzika ka këtë magji, jam ndjerë si superhero. Mu duk shumë e fortë ajo çfarë ndodhi dhe kështu që vendosa të mbajë këtë emër pasi është një episod i jetës sime që më ka prekur shumë, shton Gjon.

Gjon momentalisht po shijon suksesin e projektin të tij muzikor Babi, i cili zë vendin e parë në The Top List, si edhe eksperiencën në The Voice në Francë, ku katër trajneret u kthyen për të.

Për ta njohur më shumë Gjon, ai ka rrëfyer historinë e tij për Top Awards si dhe ka folur më shumë për projektin Babi.

*TA: Babi është projekti juaj i parë muzikor?
*
*Gjons Tears*: Po, Babi është projekti im i parë muzikor, me tekstin dhe muzikën e së cilës jam marrë vetë unë. Kur isha më i vogël, kisha të tjera projekte por nuk i kisha krijuar unë por një kompozitor, dhuratë nga gjyshi.

*TA: Për çfarë flet kjo këngë?*

*Gjons Tears*: Eshtë një këngë e shkruar gjysmë anglisht dhe gjysmë shqip. Ajo flet për një histori mes babait dhe djalit të tij dhe është pikërisht djali ai që i drejton këto fjalë babait të tij, i cili është një përdorues i alkoolit, duke i thënë:  Pavarësisht se më kë bërë gjithë këto të këqija, unë ti fal sepse të dua.

*TA: Pse vendosët ti dedikonit një këngë babit?*

*Gjons Tears:* Babi është rrënja e pemës, është personi më i rëndësishëm së bashku me mamin. Kjo nuk është një histori personale, pra nuk i dedikohet babait tim. Zgjodha të bëj këtë dedikim pasi doja të trajtoja një histori ndryshe nga e imja pasi për mua ishte shumë interesante dhe e rëndësishme të flisja për temën e alkoolit dhe familjes.

*TA: Ke qënë një nga konkurrentët e Albanias Got Talents, si e përshkruan atë eksperiencë?*

*Gjons Tears:* Për mua Albanias Got Talents ishte një eksperiencë shumë e veçantë dhe e bukur. Më pëlqeu shumë të takoja publikun shqiptar, andej nga është edhe origjina ime. Edhe pse më pëlqeu shumë, mendoj se isha shumë i vogël për ta jetuar eksperiencën plotësisht sepse tani që jam në The Voice France, e kuptoj se çfarë po më ndodh.

*TA: Momentalisht jeni në The Voice France, si po e përjetoni këtë eksperiencë?*

*Gjons Tears:* The Voice France për mua është një eksperiencë e re pasi edhe pse kam bërë televizion kur isha fëmijë, nuk është e njëjta gjë pasi tani e kam një koncept dhe e di ku do të shkoj dhe se çfarë muzike dua të bëj. Muzika që unë krijoj, dëshiroj të pëlqehet si në Francë, Zvicër, Shqipëri dhe Kosovë.

*TA: Që në javën e parë të publikimit të këngës, jeni futur në The Top List, duke zënë vendin e parë, çfarë do të thotë kjo për ju?*

*Gjons Tears:* Më bëhet shumë qejfi dhe prekem shumë pasi kam shumë dëshirë që muzikën tim ta pëlqejnë edhe të tjerët.

*TA: E prisje këtë sukses të këngës Babi?*

*Gjons Tears:* Jo, nuk e prisja këtë sukses. Unë nuk mendoj se jam artist por një punëtor. Punoj muzikën dhe dua ti bëj gjërat sa më mirë në mënyrë që njerëzit ta dëgjojnë, pëlqejnë dhe pse jo, ta votojnë.

*TA: Një mesazh për të gjithë ata që kanë votuar këngën në The Top List, Top Awards*

*Gjons Tears*: Faleminderit shumë njerëzit që kanë votuar për mua dhe uroj të jetoni të lumtur (qesh) dhe shpresoj që muzika ime tju pëlqejë dhe tju bëjë të ndiheni mirë dhe të qetë. Më e rëndësishme është që muzika ime të prekë njerëzit pasi ky është qëllimi im në muzikë.


http://topawards.top-channel.tv/inde...-i-kesaj-jave/

----------


## sirena_adria

Christine and The Queens - Christine | Gjon's Tears | The Voice France 2019 | Blind Audition

----------


## sirena_adria

Gjon's Tears avec Clem Chouteau - "Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me"  - Battle The Voice 2019

----------


## sirena_adria

Queen - David Bowie - Under Pressure | Gjon's Tears | The Voice 2019 | KO Audition

----------


## sirena_adria

Daniel Balavoine - SOS D'un Terrien En Détresse | Gjon's Tears | The Voice 2019 | Live Audition

----------


## sirena_adria

Elton John - Rocket Man | Gjon's Tears | The Voice 2019 | Live Audition

----------


## sirena_adria

Mika - Relax, Take It Easy | Whitney - Gjon's Tears | The Voice 2019 | Semi-final Audition

----------


## sirena_adria

David Bowie - Life on Mars | Gjon's Tears | The Voice 2019 | Semi-final Audition

----------

